# فن الخراطة



## esmat84 (17 مارس 2010)

الرجاء من يملك الكتاب الروسي المترجم للعربية فن الخراطة تزويدي الله يجزيكم عنا الخير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن تعطينا معلومات اكتر عن هذا الكتاب 

اذ لم تجده يمكنك الدخول لهذا المنتدى اللا قسم الفيديوهات والاسطوانات

ستجد اسطوانات تعليم خراطة وكتب أيضا

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/

لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

*​


----------

